

My Common App essay: on iPhone apps. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/10/29/my-common-app-essay-on-iphone-apps/

======
zaidf
Nice one! Though I think you getting into the schools was a lot more a result
of your past work than this essay. I like that you kept it very simple and
just _showed_ your passion instead of talking about big dreams like most of
these essays do.

